# headphone jack wrecks calls



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone else?
I can't have a conversation with someone if my headphone jack is in use.
It causes some sort of interference that makes it sound like the signal is dropping. (maybe it is)
The call will cut in and out every single second making taking to someone near impossible.

verizon sgs3


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I noticed this when plugged into my car head unit. Haven't tried it with headphones though. Figured it was just my stereo. Are you stock?


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

stock
and now that i think about it i only tried it when plugged into my car stereo also


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've used the headphones that came with the phone and the phone call works for me. I've also used my BT headphones for a call with no problem.


----------

